# Predecessor to Today's Coast Starlight



## TinCan782 (Jun 18, 2014)

Very nice website about Southern Pacific's Coast Daylight trains...

*LINK*


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 18, 2014)

FrensicPic said:


> Very nice website about Southern Pacific's Coast Daylight trains...
> 
> *LINK*


I use the latest updated Google Chrome and the Link won't open for me????


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 18, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice website about Southern Pacific's Coast Daylight trains...
> ...


Jim - so am I and it works fine. Close your browser and try again.

Or, here is the typed out link it it helps.: http://spdaylight.net/Welcome.html


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks Tom! works fine now with the full link! I'm on my Motto G Phone, not a PC!!!

And great site, thanks to the OP for posting! Maybe we'll have a Daylight again some day!!!!


----------



## afigg (Jun 18, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> And great site, thanks to the OP for posting! Maybe we'll have a Daylight again some day!!!!


Well, a Coast Daylight is in the California State Rail plan. If the proposed distribution of the revenues expected to generated from the state cap and trade fees makes it through the state legislature, CA will have more than enough funds to pay off UP and make a Coast Daylight happen (as well as building out the CA HSR system).


----------



## NW cannonball (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the link.

Last month took the earliest Surfliner LAUS - Grover Beach and back again 2 days later.

Didn't see much conflicting traffic, did see several mostly unused passing sidings mostly north from Ventura to SLO.

Is this line underused? How about the line north from SLO to San Jose?

Seems like it wouldn't take a lot to run a Daylighter again - but what do I know.


----------

